# What is your favorite book for teaching Sovereign Grace?



## cupotea (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello all,

First I just wanted to introduce myself as I am new to the boards. My name is Dave and I attend a PCUSA church. I have been a member in my current church for 10 years now. I am an adult teacher, a mens ministry leader and a deacon. I have been slowly teaching and encouraging others on the Doctrines of Grace and Reformed Theology. But it's a tough battle. But I'm am led to stay where I'm at and continue my ministry. 

Which brings me to my question. I was wondering if you would like to share your favorite source material for teaching sovereign grace or using in your defence against Arminianism?

Y.B.I.C,

Dave.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 21, 2004)

daniel and romans

Pink's Sovergnty

blade


----------



## Scot (Jul 21, 2004)

I definately agree with Josh and Blade concerning their choices.

I also like "An Antidote Against Arminianism" by Christopher Ness

A few years ago I put a study together for this exact purpose. Friends and family members thought I just started following some doctrines created by men so I put a study together in question and answer format. The reader must look up and answer the questions from scripture. Since then some churches have started using it and it's available on a few reformed websites. I just got word about a month ago that it's been sent to some pastors in the Phillipines. It's meant for new believers or to introduce people to the doctrines of grace. Here's one site that it's on. Any comments (good or bad) are welcome.

http://scripturetruths5.tripod.com/gracestudy.html


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jul 21, 2004)

James White's book [u:359e2fb0d0]The Potter's Freedom[/u:359e2fb0d0] was the book that pushed me over the edge. I had read Norman Geisler's [u:359e2fb0d0]Chosen But Free[/u:359e2fb0d0] before, and was a little bit dissatisfied with it. I was leaning toward Calvinism, but White's book greatly increased my understanding. Even if you haven't read Geisler's book, of which White's book is a rebuttal, it would be well worth your effort to read this book.


----------



## 4ndr3w (Jul 22, 2004)

> [quote:3bf428cf96="~Puritan~"]Hello all,
> ...
> Which brings me to my question. I was wondering if you would like to share your favorite source material for teaching sovereign grace or using in your defence against Arminianism?
> 
> ...


----------



## crhoades (Jul 22, 2004)

Westminster Confession of Faith
Larger and Shorter Catechisms
with Scripture Proofs of course!


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 22, 2004)

LOTW Ive read most of that book and it defintelly helped me understand more he sure has a way of making not like geisler ha ha

blade


----------



## humble_soul (Jul 22, 2004)

I want to second [u:6abe20401a]The Potter's Freedom[/u:6abe20401a] by James White. That book taught me a lot. Although, I don't know if it is helpful as a book for teaching others. It will mostly help you solidify your position.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 22, 2004)

[i:b5fe7846b8]Putting Amazing Back into Grace[/i:b5fe7846b8] by Michael Horton sealed it for me. It is fresh, popular, and thoroughly biblical. I would suggest this for starters.

Regards,
Jacob


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jul 22, 2004)

[i:0a59820fd8]Chosen by God[/i:0a59820fd8] pushed me over the edge for Calvinism. It's a great little book, easy read and all, and could be a very good primer for a newly Reformed individual. It certainly got me going.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 22, 2004)

The Bible. 

[i:3808bda986]The Death of Death in the Death of Christ[/i:3808bda986], by John Owen, (with Packer's [i:3808bda986]Introduction[/i:3808bda986])my first Puritan book, did it for me.


----------

